# Top 5 scores from the last 10 years



## mac

There might be some gems some of us aren't aware of, so I thought it would be interesting to list your personal top 5 scores from within the last 10 years. Mine would be;

1. Tron Legacy.
2. The Theory of Everything.
3. Prometheus.
4. King Arthur.
5. Oblivion.


----------



## patrick76

Cool. I haven't seen all of your selections so I will check them out. The score for The Theory of Everything I remember enjoying.

Here is my (expanded) list of what I could remember at this time. Sorry I couldn't narrow it down to 5. In no particular order...

-interstellar
-the imitation game
-star wars: the force awakens
-the hateful eight
-how to train your dragon
-inception
-the happening
-the dark knight
-la la land
-saving mr. banks
-sinister


----------



## mac

C'mon @patrick76 be brave, make a top 5!


----------



## fretti

1. Imitation Game
2. Mad Max
3. TDK
4. Avengers: Infinity War
5. Assasin's Creed

Are some of my favorites, but always hard to put them in a ranking....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I find that the music in recent series is more interesting to me than most of what I hear in film:

- Broadchurch
- Westworld
- Billions
- Mr Robot
- Breaking Bad

PS: I usually get bored of themes during a season, but for some reason, I never tire of Westworld’s haunting theme.


----------



## ghostnote

- Gone Girl
- The Revenant
- The Hateful Eight
- Brigde Of Spies
- watch more indie films


----------



## Drundfunk

I can't even remember what I had for dinner yesterday, how am I supposed to remember all the movies released in the last 10 years . Anyway that's probably my list (apart from all the amazing scores I simply don't remember at the moment)

1. Limitless
2. Inception 
3. The Dark Knight
4. Imitation Game
5. W.E 

Well that's a really hard task to be honest since I like different scores for different things. In the end I think my list is kind of mainstream. Is there anyone who never watched TDK or listened to the score?


----------



## chillbot

Drundfunk said:


> I can't even remember what I had for dinner yesterday



Was it mac and cheese?


----------



## Drundfunk

chillbot said:


> Was it mac and cheese?



Probably just mac. Cheese is very expensive


----------



## Nesciochamp

- Interstellar
- La La Land 
- Grand Budapest Hotel
- Atonement... is 2017, okay another great OST from Dario Marianelli: Paddington 2!
- Theory of Everything

Honorable mention for The Artist (I love this theme and vibe)


----------



## robertGL

I don't watch enough movies , but I'll mention the ones that I liked
-Blade Runner 2049
-Interstellar 
-Hateful Eight
-Twin Peaks Season 3 (close enough to a movie)
-Devil


----------



## Michael K. Bain

1. Soul Surfer
2. Person Of Interest (TV Series)
3. Man From U.N.C.L.E.
4. Revenge (TV Series)
5. Frontera


----------



## aesqe

1. Interstellar
2. The Grey
3. 10 Cloverfield Lane
4. Monsters
5. The Hateful Eight


----------



## KEM

1. The Dark Knight
2. The Dark Knight Rises
3. Mad Max Fury Road
4. Inception 
5. Dunkirk

Wow this really makes me like like a Hans Zimmer fanboy haha, I promise I’m not. He just does good work!!


----------



## givemenoughrope

Mr. Turner
Only God Forgives
Hannibal
The Hateful Eight
Tinker Taylor Soldier Spy
House of Cards
Zodiac (2017)


----------



## patrick76

This is cool. I'm starting to see some patterns here. Seems there are some somewhat universally (ahem, out of 15 posts) liked scores.


----------



## patrick76

mac said:


> C'mon @patrick76 be brave, make a top 5!


No way!


----------



## Parsifal666

Does the Ben Hur rerecording (Tadlow) from last year count?

I'm practically blank. Reading the above lists didn't help.

The Hateful Eight was good.


----------



## niteflier5

In no particular order:

Wonderstruck
How to Train Your Dragon
True Grit
The Hateful Eight
The Imitation Game


----------



## Dale Turner

Five is too tough.... but... also in no particular order:

DEATHLY HALLOWS Pt. 1 (Alexandre Desplat)
SICARIO (Johann Johannsson)
SHERLOCK HOLMES and/or INCEPTION (Hans Zimmer)
STANDARD OPERATING PROCEDURE (Danny Elfman)

And a tie for these two, lol:
SNOWPIERCER (Macro Beltrami)
LIFE OF PI (Mychael Danna)
---
Bonus! (11 years old, so illegal!):
THERE WILL BE BLOOD (Jonny Greenwood)

Secret super bonus!
GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO (Trent Reznor/ Atticus Ross)


----------



## FGBR

Off the top of my head and in no particular order:

- The Ghost Writer
- How To Train Your Dragon
- Sicario
- The Grand Budapest Hotel
- Sherlock Holmes (the first one)


----------



## Mr Mindcrime

Deathly Hallows Pt. 1

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

The Dark Knight

Inception

How to Train your Dragon


----------



## Jediwario1

1) Jeremy Soule - The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim (this would be my desert island CD)

2) John Powell - How To Train Your Dragon

3) Hans Zimmer - Man Of Steel

4) Gareth Coker - Ori And The Blind Forest

5) Ludwig Goransson - Black Panther

And an honorable mention to Colin Frake On Fire Mountain by Two Steps From Hell, as it's more of a concept album than a score.


----------



## ashtongleckman

1. Interstellar
2. Theory of Everything 
3. Angels and Demons / Inception (Tie)
4. The Imitation Game
5. Wonder Woman


----------



## John Judd

I could literally just list 30 Thomas Newman scores, but here goes....

The Adjustment Bureau
Captain Philips
Captain America: Winter Soldier
Now You See Me 1+2
Taboo (tv series)

Other favorites: WallE, Inception, Black Panther, The Debt, The Help


----------



## LamaRose

My memory fails somewhat, and we recently lost everything in a fire including computers/HD's... but these quickly come to mind as standouts that I must repurchase:

Monsters
Let the Right One in


----------



## Michael Stibor

In no particular order:

How to Train your Dragon
Her
The Incredibles 2
Mudbound
Inception

Had it been the last ELEVEN years, i would have had to have made room for Ratatouille and There will be Blood.


----------



## Parsifal666

Okay, I figured it out. I'll just list my favorites from the past decade.

Hateful 8, Insidious, Interstellar, Man of Steel, Captain America Winter Soldier.

I also love the music from 30 Rock, plus the Walking Dead had some very creative and good cues imo.


----------



## ryan-Phayder

1. Tron Legacy
2. Blade Runner 2049
3. The Martian
4. Mr. Robot
5. Thor Ragnarok


----------



## KEM

Got a new one now...

Mission Impossible: Fallout

100/10, I can't stop listening to it, Lorne nailed it on the head with that score.


----------



## Heledir

Red Cliffs:


The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim:


RIME:


Guild Wars 2:


The Last Guardian:


And a little cheating, a sixth and older than 10 years (within 10 years for me, though)

House of Flying Daggers:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zunMNUFoV0&ab_channel=NatePester


----------



## jeremiahpena

5 isn't nearly enough but here's some I like a lot.

Norwegian Wood
The Miners' Hymns
It Follows
Swiss Army Man
Remember Me (2013 game)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Bruno Coulais's score for Coraline was a real gem.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I find that the music in recent series is more interesting to me than most of what I hear in film:
> 
> - Broadchurch
> - Westworld
> - Billions
> - Mr Robot
> - Breaking Bad
> 
> PS: I usually get bored of themes during a season, but for some reason, I never tire of Westworld’s haunting theme.



Westworld is really great. Unique, deep, interesting, it always works perfectly. And the show is beyond awesome - maybe the best example of how we're in the golden age of television. There's never been anything like that on TV.

Mr. Robot... lower on my list, to be honest - certainly not the music itself, but the choices. To me it misses the total alienation, internal/external/cyber world struggle, etc. that the show is all about. And the choice to use all analog synths is so obvious that it becomes distracting.

My favorite scoring of any I've heard recently is House of Cards (Jeff Beale) - both the MT and the underscore, and especially the end credits when he always stretches out. What a talented guy.

Until a couple of years ago we went to maybe 100 films a year. We overloaded, so now I haven't seen everything - i.e. there are probably lots of other great scores I haven't heard!


----------



## jules

1-Mad max fury road
2-Gravity
3-Sinister
4-Dexter (no a movie, i know, but what a music !)
5-Hatefull eight


----------



## Michelob

Once upon a time in the West
The Darknight
Braveheart
The king's speech
Into the wild

Man, so hard to pick only five !


----------



## jules

Michelob said:


> Once upon a time in the West


Come on... 1968 was not ten years ago ! :-D


----------



## Michelob

Haha nor Braveheart and Into the wild. And Darknight is almost disqualified either !

Sorry, didn't notice that. Ok :

Darknight (still for a few weeks)
The king's speech
Interstellar
Tinker tailor soldier spy
Arrival


----------



## Michael Antrum

I couldn't possibly pick five, there are just too many good ones. But there is one cue that, to me, is the perfect marriage of music and picture. This particular piece of soundtrack absolutely pole-axed me, and if I listen to it now, I can still play the story back in my head - in fact, it's impossible not to do so. (It also has the habit of making my eyes leak a bit...)

The cue I am referring to is the 'Married Life' cue from the beginning of the Pixar movie, Up! by Michael Giacchino. 

I saw it with my family, in a packed cinema full of noisy kids one summer. Except the kids weren't being noisy anymore - you could have heard a pin drop.


----------

